# Got one



## natetrack (Nov 10, 2008)

I got my first deer of the year this weekend. Walking through some willow brush in an ice storm he stuck his head up and i got him at about 50 yards. He had about a 1/2 inch spike, but counted as a doe, so hopefully i'll get a buck this weekend. Sorry no pics, wasn't anything to impressive  . I thought about taking one after he was in the freezer.


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm impressed!
Good job! :beer: 
I cant wait to get my first one.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Nov 19, 2008)

congrads


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 19, 2008)

natetrack said:


> I got my first deer of the year this weekend. Walking through some willow brush in an ice storm he stuck his head up and i got him at about 50 yards. He had about a 1/2 inch spike, but counted as a doe, so hopefully i'll get a buck this weekend. Sorry no pics, wasn't anything to impressive  . I thought about taking one after he was in the freezer.



Not too many people can shoot one walking thru 8) what ya shoot him with?


----------



## bcritch (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice job......Congrats


----------



## natetrack (Nov 24, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> natetrack said:
> 
> 
> > I got my first deer of the year this weekend. Walking through some willow brush in an ice storm he stuck his head up and i got him at about 50 yards. He had about a 1/2 inch spike, but counted as a doe, so hopefully i'll get a buck this weekend. Sorry no pics, wasn't anything to impressive  . I thought about taking one after he was in the freezer.
> ...



The only way to hunt up here is to walk. We don't have a lot of trees, so the deer usually hide in the cattails, willows, and slough bottoms. You have to walk through, scare them out, and usually shoot them on the run.

I carry a Savage .30-06 with a bushnell scope. I'm usually pretty accurate out to about 400 yds. Anything within a 100 yds is for sure dead. 8)


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 24, 2008)

That is differant.

Of course some down south hunt them with dogs. 

Well I haven't seen anything yet except two does that were already leaving the woods as I was pullen up


----------



## daltonmcgill (Nov 25, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> That is differant.
> 
> Of course some down south hunt them with dogs.
> 
> Well I haven't seen anything yet except two does that were already leaving the woods as I was pullen up


 we hunt them with dogs it is hard to shoot them runnin 100 miles an our lol


----------

